# Jeff.:P:. 20 gallon planted UPDATE*pics*



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's an update on my 20g kitchen tank. Continued from this thread http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/46218-my-20g-first-planted-tank.html

I've stopped dosing seachem ferts except flourish and excel. The switch was hard for the tank to get accustom to. Had some BGA outbreak due not the dosing enough KNO3. Any some GDA. This is how it looks after 5 days of anti-biotics and increased KNO3. I was kind of uneasy of mixing my own fertilizers at first, but after some refinement I'm seeing great growth, and minimal algae. I also switched my bulbs from 6700k to 9325k. I think that had an adverse affect on my tank as-well at first. Algae increased after those for a while, once the tank stabilized it was fine (I'm really glad I got them, the color/clarity looks great). I also changed from river gravel to sand, it took a while for the mulm to settle (this also made the tank look like crap for while). All that happened about a month ago, and all is good now. :mrgreen:

Enjoy

The new scape. I'll be updating more once the Downio and HC fill-in.


























*my new baby I'm working on 55g mixed reef *


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

Very nice tank...Good luck on the new one


----------



## ChrisGray (Feb 23, 2006)

looks great keep up the good work


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Is it me or does this tank look like a illusion?

When I look at the middle part it looks like the tank has gotten alot bigger. Anyone see this? Other words the tank looks great!


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

> Is it me or does this tank look like a illusion?


Thanks, Thats what I was trying to achieve, you can't really tell but its sloped hard from front to back. I did this when I changed over from gravel to sand. A deeper look to it, with some perspective, I was getting bored with the wall of plants.
Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow, everything looks so green and lush, it's amazing. I also liked the "illusion." A very nice idea.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

looks so peaceful any fish in there?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks! The "Illusion" won't be as pronounced once the Downio/HC grow in. I think it'll be "perfect" in a month or so.

Yup there's 7 Celestial Danios, 2 rainbows, 2 Dwarf gouramis, 1 otto, 15 cherries, 1 Queen botia, Bunch of MTS. Some were hiding during photos, its really dense in there


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

any update shots?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

lol, I've sold all those plants and have gone to a simpler tank as my main focus has gone to my reef tank.
Look for my new scape coming up "Moss Pharm" filled with mosse's, riccia's, and other oddities.
I should have pic's up in a month or so. Thanks for inquiring.


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I love(d) it! All the green is great in this tank. I wish I could have had all that anubias! How about a pic of the new reef tank?

I really like the look of the sand in that tank. Question...have you ever used Eco complete? I have it in both of my tanks now (a 29 and 55) and I love it, but the look of that sand has me tempted to change when I move up to my 75 sometime this month. I believe ppl use pool filter sand. Anyone have any thoughts about this...advantages/disadvantages. Maybe I'll start a thread.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks 
The new reef is still being built up. The equipment is expensive and the research is intensive, but a lot of fun. I should have it running this winter with some new pics. 



> I really like the look of the sand in that tank. Question...have you ever used Eco complete? I have it in both of my tanks now (a 29 and 55) and I love it, but the look of that sand has me tempted to change when I move up to my 75 sometime this month. I believe ppl use pool filter sand. Anyone have any thoughts about this...advantages/disadvantages. Maybe I'll start a thread


I have a layer of Flourite under the sand for a substrate with some nutrients. Its the "Tropical Play sand" from Home Depot. Wash the dust out a little if you can. You gotta stay on top of clean the top of the sand or it gets dingy.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

man that anubias looked great. looking forward to seeing your new tank


----------

